# squeaky noise out of rear suspension..



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i just cant seem to find out whats squeaking...when i accelerate.. or go over little bumps.. its just wierd.. doesnt make any sounds at high speeds though.. its driving me crazy!!!
any one has any experience with this ?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: squeaky noise out of rear suspension.. (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_i just cant seem to find out whats squeaking...when i accelerate.. or go over little bumps.. its just wierd.. doesnt make any sounds at high speeds though.. its driving me crazy!!!
any one has any experience with this ?

Squeaks and rattles in a car? Never.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: squeaky noise out of rear suspension.. (darrenbyrnes)*

What year is your TT? Prior to 2003 and you could have some noise coming from your rose joints *was a recall I believe*. My 2001 had a similar problem that I could really hear or just slight bumps or settling back into the driveway when I came home. 
Then...this winter...one of the rose joints froze...ended up doing all four of them with new rose joints (didn't want the replacement piece in...as its less precise) along with new Gruven control arms in the rear (4). 
Might want to check them...when they seize (usually just the lowers) they creak prior but will take a control arm with them when they seize up completely. 
Joe


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: squeaky noise out of rear suspension.. (RabbitGTDguy)*

try greasing swaybar bushings


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: squeaky noise out of rear suspension.. (RabbitGTDguy)*

whats the rose joints ?? i'm having a similar problem


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: squeaky noise out of rear suspension.. (jason bouchard)*

_*had PM'd the originator of the thread this...*_
The rose joint is the place with the rear control arms attach to the rear knuckle/spindle assembly. Early TT's ran a "spherical joint" or a rose joint. Basically, a ball joint that allows for the slight movement fore/aft left/right that the control arms make under different conditions. The rose joint is prone to seizure after a while, especially in areas where corrosion can occur. When they start to seize...sometimes they can make noise, as you described...if they completely seize, than the outer portion of the control arm has no ability to move/flex with the suspension which results in a stress fracture to the control arm (on the outer end to start) with the worse case scenerio being the control arm snapping on the outer end. 
Usually, just the lower ones "go bad" The new unit is a bonded rubber unit, won't freeze, but is less "precise" . I chose to replace mine with the original piece and just maintain them...
further info can be found in the MK1 TT Wiki...
http://wiki.quattroworld.com/index.php/TT.Mk1
and how to check the rose joint...
http://wiki.quattroworld.com/i...Joint
also shows what happens when it breaks! 








Your problem could possibly also be bad rear sway bar bushings, or possibly even sway links...usually they "clunk" more.... The thing I noticed with the rose joints going bad was more of a "creaking" over slight bumps, etc.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: squeaky noise out of rear suspension.. (RabbitGTDguy)*

Yep i'm getting that creaking sound now, so i can replace these lower control arms with after market ones before they snap


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

when i replaced the bushing in my control arms.. my noises in the rear went away.. they were amazing hard.. i had to torch them off...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_when i replaced the bushing in my control arms.. my noises in the rear went away.. they were amazing hard.. i had to torch them off...

was it hard to put in the new ones.. ??you think i can do it my self? and where could i get the bushings from ?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

if your talking just the bushings that are in your current control arms (which could be part of the problem too...) yah...thats easy for the most part. 
Otherwise, replacing the rose joints is pretty involved. Requires stripping down the rear axle, removing the rear trailing arm and I had to use a 20ton press to do the work. There is a special VW/Audi tool to do the job, but its expensive and I didn't find it. I tried to use the KMAC install/removal tool...didn't work. 
I would check the condition of your joints before jumping towards any conclusion. The wiki I posted tells you how to check it...pretty easy to do. 
Joe


----------



## ikapor (Feb 24, 2009)

i wonder if the bushings could just be greased if the suspension is fine but it just makes squeeky noises...and also what kind of grease would you use? would WD 40 b ok?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaymo have you ever replaced the bushings before? I replaced mine before h20 and all of my squeaks stopped. I'm positive that is your problem as it's common in our cars. Its not hard to do either:thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

this is an old post.. it was the ball joint on top of my aftermarket adjustable control arm.. i just greased it with synthetic grease and its been good!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup def wasn't paying attention haha


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Old thread but does anyone have a DIY for these rose joints ?? I still havent done the replacement 


also do just the lowers need to be replaced or the uppers too ??


Thx:laugh:


----------

